# Lenkrad auf Langzeit gesucht.



## GTAPLAYER (3. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lenkrad mit Shifter.
Meine erste Wahl wäre TM t300 rs gt mit Th8a Shifter. Jedoch lese ich immer wieder, dass die nach der Garantiezeit häufig ausfallen. Eine Stufe höher wäre Fanatec. Jedoch ist das wieder eine andere Preisklasse. Mein Limit wäre 500-600 Euro. Spiele zurzeit AC und FH4 auf PC.

Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten.


----------



## onlygaming (3. Dezember 2018)

Das Fanatec CSL Paket für 649€ kann ich dir da empfehlen
CSL Elite Lenkrad Advanced Pack fuer Xbox One & PC

müsste auch der G29 Shifter per USB Adapter dran gehen. 
Shifter Interface USB adapter for Logitech(R) G25, G27 and G29 [SHIFTBOX] - 19.99GBP : Leo Bodnar, Simulator Electronics

Ist dann halt knapp ein hunderter über deinem Budget ist aber auch eine komplett andere Klasse  
Zum Thrustmaster kann ich dir leider nichts sagen. Mit Fanatec habe ich  bisher aber eigentlich nur gute Erfahrung, was ich dir sagen kann ist das bei Fanatec bei sehr starker Bremse die Loadcell gerne mal den Geist aufgibt, sollte bei "normalem" Betrieb nicht vorkommen.


----------



## Kotor (4. Dezember 2018)

CSL Elite stimme ich zu. 
Doch Shifter sollte definitiv der TH8A sein. 
G27/29 Shifter liegt bei mir nur im Kasten und verstaubt. 
Es geht nichts über den TH8A  in Assetto Corsa mit dem Lotus 98T 

kotor


----------



## GTAPLAYER (7. Dezember 2018)

Danke für die Antworten. Was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen der CSW und der CSL Base von Fanatec bis auf die verschiedenen Platformunterstützung?


----------



## onlygaming (7. Dezember 2018)

Die CSW ist nochmal ein Stück stärker und etwas präziser. Zudem ist die CSW deutlich hochwertiger verarbeitet, bei der CSL hat man außen viel Plastik. Vom P/L her ist die CSL Base aber deutlich besser .


----------



## GTAPLAYER (7. Dezember 2018)

Tut mir leid, habe ein Fehler bei der Bezeichnung gemacht. Eigentlich wollte ich den Unterschied zwischen "CSL Elite Wheel Base" und "CSL Elite Wheel Base +". 

Hier die Links:
CSL Elite Wheel Base + - offiziell lizensiert fuer PS4™ - CSL
CSL Elite Wheel Base - CSL

Aber wenn wir schon über den CSW reden, ist der V2.5 von Bauweise her besser für langfristigen Gebrauch oder unterscheidet sich da wenig in Sachen Qualität?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ak1504 (8. Dezember 2018)

"Langzeit" da darfst schon mal nichts von Fanatec, Logitech oder Thrustmaster kaufen ^^ Alles nur billigster China Kram in netter Verpackung.

Wenn haltbar auf ewig dann kommt man um Direct Drive nicht drum herum und da gehts ja nun schon für unter 500 los mitunter: SW7C (7Nm Direct Drive Wheel) – Sim-plicity


----------



## GTAPLAYER (8. Dezember 2018)

Sind die Direct Drive Wheels echt besser von der Zuverlässigkeit her? Die Preise von den neuen Fanatec Podium Base sind ja schon abartig. Von Simplicity habe ich jetzt nicht so viel gehört. Hat hier jemand schon Erfahrung damit?


----------



## onlygaming (8. Dezember 2018)

Die DD Wheels sind brandneu daher kann man zur Zuverlässigkeit noch nicht so gute Vorhersagen treffen. Mein G27 ist jetzt 7 Jahre alt und es läuft immernoch. Ich denke eine CSL Elite Base + Equipment schafft das auch.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## ak1504 (8. Dezember 2018)

Es gibt sie nun schon mehrere Jahre und das ein wie dort bei Simplicity und auch anderen verbauter Mige den Geist aufgab davon hab ich nie gehört. Es geht einfach darum das dort Industriemotoren zum Einsatz kommen. Und das günstige "Marken" Wheels vereinzelt auch mal mehrere Jahre halten kommt schon mal vor ist aber eher die Seltenheit. Scheinbar halten sie vor allem dann länger wenn sie vornehmlich im Keller ungenutzt einstauben ^^

Muss am Ende jeder selber wissen aber wer für seine €€€ was zukunftsträchtiges haben will was nahezu unzerstörbar scheint mit schnödem Simracing sollte DD kaufen.


----------



## onlygaming (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mein G27 7 Jahre aktiv genutzt und nicht verstauben lassen. 
Dennoch sind die DD zuverlässiger, ob sich das wirklich lohnt..... naja. Sprengt dein Budget um Welten.


----------



## GTAPLAYER (8. Dezember 2018)

Hmm, jetzt hab ichs noch schwerer zu entscheiden. Ob DD oder kein DD?  Die Preise für das Base alleine ist schon gewaltig. Aber wenn ihr sagt, das die zuverlässiger sind auf zeit kann ich ja fürs erste nur den wheel+base kaufen. Bin eher kritisch wenns nach der garantiezeit den Geist aufgibt....


----------



## onlygaming (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich denke nicht das ein Fanatec CSL oder CSW nach der Garantiezeit kaputt geht. Kenne mehrere bei denen die schon >4 Jahre alt ist. Ich würde entweder eine CSL oder CSW kaufen.


----------



## GTAPLAYER (8. Dezember 2018)

Danke für das Feedback. Welches CSL modell würdet Ihr empfehlen? Da ich nur auf PC spiele, dachte ich das PS4 Edition wäre besser. Dieser hat ja 1000 Mhz USB Refresh Rate statt 500 Mhz.


----------



## onlygaming (8. Dezember 2018)

Uff ich habe die normale CSL, ein super Teil  Spiele auch auf dem PC.

Ob die CSL+ wirklich besser ist kann ich nicht beurteilen, dacht bisher die sind 1:1 gleich vom Aufbau


----------



## V3CT0R (9. Januar 2019)

@GTAPLAYER
Hast du dich eigentlich entscheiden können?

Ich habe mir Anfangs 2018 ein gebrauchtes G27-Lenkrad für 90 Euro gekauft. Läuft ohne Probleme und ist jetzt ca. 2-3 Jahre alt.


----------



## HyperBeast (13. Februar 2019)

Also ich kann von meinem Thrustmaster T500RS noch keine negativen Sachen melden. Das übliche Pedalquietschen kommt schon mal vor wenn wieder etwas Öl benötigt wird. Ansonsten immer schön den Dreck absaugen in den Pedalen und aufpassen, dass es da nichts knistert. Ist vielleicht auch eine Frage der Pflege und ob man der Meinung ist, man muss mit 100% Force Feedback Stärke spielen, weil ja weil ? Warum eigentlich ? Weil Forenuser XYZ das so macht ? Weil sich Rennwagen wirklich so schwer lenken lassen obwohl niemand von uns in einem Lotus 98T gesessen hat ? ^^

Ich bin mit niedrigeren ForceFeedback Stärken immer besser gefahren und hatte eine bessere Rückmeldung. Kann zumindest seit 2 Jahren nichts negatives über mein Thrustmaster Lenkrad berichten, außer ab und an mal Software Spinnereien.


----------



## HGHarti (14. März 2019)

So gesehen habe ich noch ein altes Microsoft Wheel(bestimmt so 17 Jahre alt) das zu GP 3 und 4 einiges mit machen musste. Leider wird es heute nicht mehr unterstützt(Mangels Treiber)aber funktioniert noch tadellos


----------



## Gast1670368202 (17. März 2019)

Ich hab hier ne uralt fanatec base v1.0 mit dem bmw lenker und die ebenso alten csr elite pedale
Die base ist von 2012 oder 2013 und war täglich im einsatz bis ende 2017, ohne probleme.
Der BMW lenker ist mittlerweile echt abgeranzt, das leder löst sich ab/auf.
alles bestens mit der hardware, läuft wie eine eins.

Bei den pedalen allerdings...
da ging mehrmals im jahr die loadcell drauf, kostete jedesmal €20.-
selbstverständlich muss es eine "fanatec" loadcell sein, eine 100%identische aus china wollte nicht laufen.
Das ende vom lied war eine modifikation der pedale auf den Leo bodnar bu0836LC controller mit dem ich jetzt jede China loadcell nutzen kann.
für €20.- was eine loadcell bei fanatec kostet bekomme ich 20stk aus china zum gleichen preis.
ansonsten sind die pedale noch 100% funktional !

so viel zum thema alter und garantiezeit.


----------

